
I'm Returning My Apple Watch 3 Cellular - ecesena
https://medium.com/@0x0ece/im-returning-my-apple-watch-3-cellular-602d24899bfd
======
mikestew
_The reason I could (sic: should be_ couldn't _) stream music yesterday is
pretty simple:_

"...because I can't read." It even says right on Apple's Watch page, under
Apple Music: "coming soon". Okay, so maybe the author is not one of those
geeky types that keeps track of the goings on in Apple's world.

 _Luckily I’m enrolled in the developer program_

Oops, guess not. I really don't understand the complaint here. "I'm returning
my Apple Watch because it won't stream music." Umm, no one said that an Apple
Watch that you buy today (or " _yesterday_ ") would stream music without an
iPhone. It will standalone stream music "soon", but not right now.

~~~
Rebles
I don't blame him for not paying close attention to "coming soon." If you
watched the Apple Watch Keynote, the emphasis was on the experience of a
tetherless Watch with streaming/phone/text services. If you're paying for that
experience, I can understand why you would be frustrated. On the other hand,
when you're on the bleeding bloody edge, maybe that experience is rough around
the edges. A little patience would go a long way for this reviewer.

~~~
bdcravens
For years Apple has released products that are dependent on a feature not yet
available. (Apple Pencil, AirPods, etc on the hardware front, and OS features
touted for new hardware not available at launch, like Portrait Mode) For those
that are heavy consumers of Apple products, years of keynote announcements
should have conditioned this expectation.

~~~
ecesena
Agreed - and in fact my decision wasn't taken so lightly.

I guess another way of seeing what happened is this. I imagined a watch that
could work disconnected from the iphone, which is a drastically new product.
Beside making calls and paying, and beside the "watch-specific" uses such as
activity tracking, I was under the impression that music streaming could be
there. And I was wrong (and, as pointed out elsewhere, I could have read
more).

~~~
bdcravens
Makes sense. I'm sure in the coming months support will expand.

------
PhantomGremlin
In the "dark ages" before the Apple Watch Series 3, people would use products
like the "iPod Shuffle" to solve first world problems like these.

It's unfortunate that simple products like the Shuffle just aren't good
enough. Instead we're always looking for something new and much more
complicated and fragile.

~~~
ecesena
To be fair, the non-lte watch can work as a shuffle, you can store music on it
-- and this is in fact where I'm thinking to land. The point was streaming
using lte.

------
SOLAR_FIELDS
> On the bright side, earlier today I went grocery shopping, turned my iPhone
> in airplane mode, and paid with just the watch.

The author seems to be unaware that you can use Apple Pay on the watch without
any cellular on either the watch or the phone - I have done it many times on
my Watch 2 while my phone is at home.

~~~
ecesena
I was definitely unaware, thanks for pointing it out. Just to confirm, the
watch needs connectivity, right? So, I assume, it's over wifi. Correct?

~~~
SOLAR_FIELDS
It’s NFC, which is a radio signal, so no connectivity is required aside from
the electricity needed to send the signal from the watch. It’s pretty
analogous to swiping a physical card in that regard

~~~
ecesena
Oh I didn't know it was just NFC, I don't know why I was convinced it was a
3-party protocol requiring device connectivity. Good to know.

------
photojosh
> now I only need a speedo with a key pocket

Would be nice to have car and/or house unlock via the Watch too! Can't see any
technical reason why this wouldn't be possible. :)

~~~
ecesena
On the house, it's just because I'm renting... but maybe I can ask my landlord
:)

~~~
photojosh
Yeah, I rent too. I got a Sesame lock off the Kickstarter but I've been too
lazy to install it...

